
Benchmarks of Amazon's Graviton2 64-Core CPU Against AMD's EPYC 7742 - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=epyc-vs-graviton2&num=1
======
DSingularity
The long term effects of this are substantial. So long as Graviton performance
is within 10-20% Amazon will get a Cloud pricing advantage that is
unparalleled. The will have an unmatched TCO. Cloud providers are probably
watching closely. If Microsoft is serious about cloud it will be making plays
in this space.

~~~
jjeaff
Will they really get much cloud pricing advantage?

Cloud compute is extremely expensive compared to bare metal hosting. That
would suggest that cpu cost is not a leading factor in their pricing
decisions.

~~~
rbanffy
Cloud computing is expensive compared to bare metal for sustained workloads.
If you have a bursty load, you'll need to provision metal for the bursts
that'll lay idle the rest of the time. On average, cloud will be cheaper.

~~~
jjeaff
I disagree that cloud would be cheaper on average. Unless the burstiness is
very, very bursty. And even in that case, you are going to need a lot of
special stuff in place in the cloud to handle huge bursts since few cloud
service actually scale automatically.

